# لتصغير حجم ملفات الأوتوكاد



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*لمن يعاني من ملفات الأوتوكاد ذات الحجم الكبير استلموا طبقوا وأدعولييييييييييييي​*


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور حبيبى بس ازاى


----------



## حسبى رضاك ربى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hany_meselhey (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*ممكن شرح وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*ممكن شرح وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 يناير 2011)

هل هو ليسب الرجاء التوضيح


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (7 يناير 2011)

يا أخواني سهل جدا هو عبارة عن أتوليسب حمله من ابلود

ثم اكتب في شريط الاوامر الامر clean ثم انتر 
وهو من نفسه بيخفض الحجم


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 يناير 2011)

مشكور على هالبرنامج الجيد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نبيلوف (15 يناير 2011)

*مشكور على هالبرنامج الجيد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## mohamedazab (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمر32 (26 مايو 2011)

ممكن التفصيل في الشرح و جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## عزت محروس (27 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## ثعيلي (28 مايو 2011)

*شكـــــــــ وعرفان ـــــــــر*


*جزاك الله كل خير*

:77:​


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (30 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الحى القيوم (30 مايو 2011)

ممكن ترسلى برنامج أتوكاد 2009 ولك منى كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## WISHAH (19 أبريل 2014)

مشكور


----------



## عزمي حماد (19 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
​


----------



## علي الدبس (20 أبريل 2014)

*جزاك الله كل خير.........جزاك الله كل خير.........جزاك الله كل خير........جزاك الله كل خير...........جزاك الله كل خير........جزاك الله كل خير
جزاك الله كل خير.........جزاك الله كل خير.........جزاك الله كل خير........جزاك الله كل خير...........جزاك الله كل خير........جزاك الله كل خير
جزاك الله كل خير.........جزاك الله كل خير.........جزاك الله كل خير........جزاك الله كل خير...........جزاك الله كل خير........جزاك الله كل خير
جزاك الله كل خير.........جزاك الله كل خير.........جزاك الله كل خير........جزاك الله كل خير...........جزاك الله كل خير........جزاك الله كل خير
جزاك الله كل خير.........جزاك الله كل خير.........جزاك الله كل خير........جزاك الله كل خير...........جزاك الله كل خير........جزاك الله كل خير
جزاك الله كل خير.........جزاك الله كل خير.........جزاك الله كل خير........جزاك الله كل خير...........جزاك الله كل خير........جزاك الله كل خير
جزاك الله كل خير.........جزاك الله كل خير.........جزاك الله كل خير........جزاك الله كل خير...........جزاك الله كل خير........جزاك الله كل خير
جزاك الله كل خير.........جزاك الله كل خير.........جزاك الله كل خير........جزاك الله كل خير...........جزاك الله كل خير........جزاك الله كل خير





*


----------



## علي77 (26 أغسطس 2014)

ششششكرا


----------



## كمال المجالي (31 أغسطس 2014)

كثير الشكر والاحترام


----------



## alsadaf2007 (4 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------

